# Home need for pigeon



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

A pigeon was reported to us on 911 PigeonAlert that needs a home. The owner lives to far away to retrieve the bird and is willing to let someone adopt it. The bird is banded and so far it can't fly. The people who has the bird can't keep it and wants a loving home found for the bird. The bird is 60 miles southwest of St. Louis, Missouri. If anyone is interested in giving this little one a home, send me a pm or call me at (704) 573-9543 and I will give you the info on it.


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

what kind of info, can you give me about this pigeon. i recently lost mine and am very depressed they were also rescued.thanks


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Teebo, Sorry I couldn't back to you sooner, been busy with helping my brother because he's moving down here to NC and then with 911 PigeonAlert. This is an AU racing pigeon. The rescuer said when reported to us that it "wouldn't fly but is getting stronger everyday, and it is gray through the middle with reddish tint around next with blueish green too. then a gray head with black on its tail". The rescuer is 60 miles sw of St. Louis, MO. 

I'm also sorry to hear that your two pijjies took off, don't give up on them coming back home. I'll keep them in my prayers that they find their way home to you.


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

thanks so much,i.m just so depressed,i cant sleep at night ,i'm always thinking that some predator is going to get them,at least with me they were secure,and well fed and loved,i'm still confused why they would leave like that ,they used to go out following the chickens around,and would go back in the coop,the coop is a 9'x10' shed with a 10' x 10' dog run hooked onto it,with a top over it,so nothing could get in.i don't know,i pray that they come back when they get hungry,because ,the girl was always eating,she loved her food.lol,thanks again.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

teebo said:


> thanks so much,i.m just so depressed,i cant sleep at night ,i'm always thinking that some predator is going to get them,at least with me they were secure,and well fed and loved,i'm still confused why they would leave like that ,they used to go out following the chickens around,and would go back in the coop,the coop is a 9'x10' shed with a 10' x 10' dog run hooked onto it,with a top over it,so nothing could get in.i don't know,i pray that they come back when they get hungry,because ,the girl was always eating,she loved her food.lol,thanks again.


Teebo, I think it's just a very instinctual thing for them that by-passes the 
thought process. An open sky=take to the wing. It's kinda like when the doctor taps your knee w/a reflex-testing strike implement and your leg from
the knee joint down wants to jerk forward at the foot. It didn't mean they
didn't love you or the digs, they just followed a compelling urge. They still
love you and appreciate the care they received.

Anyway, if you have room, you could be like Victor and adopt some and
have your two show up down the road, lol.

fp


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

*Adopted*

I'm happy to say that this little one has been adopted and has a forever home. The people who had the bird was also looking for a home for h/her and found one close by to them. I love happy endings.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Mary Ann,

I'm glad the bird has been adopted, I appreciate you letting us all know.

Thank you.


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Treesa, Your very welcome. If a home wasn't found for it, I was going to send them a shipping box and have them ship the bird to me or could of had them ship it directly to teebo which I know would of had a good home.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Good job Mary Ann. These are the stories that keep me working with 911.


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Thank you Renee. I definitely hear you. I really love those happy endings. It's like the two bird one from L.I. and other one in SC. Here is part of some of the emails the man from L.I. had sent to me:


> I'm the owner of that flying flight. I have the entire 500 series every year. The 772 number isd a futurity band. I have lost many birds in the last few months as the hawks have created havoc with my stock.





> Mary Ann,
> 
> I just wanted to thank you for contacting me in finding the owner of the bird , namely me. how did you get my name . Is it listed some where , or did you contact a pigeon store for it?
> Never did I ever get one of my own back , so this is a first.
> ...


I told him how I got his name and email.

The other bird was in SC, it was hit and the wing was broke from the shoulder and there was no way to fix a break like this, and knew this bird will never fly again. I called the finder and worked with him helping this bird over the phone. Well! I called the owner and told him about the broken and how bad it was, knowing what he was going to tell me, so I kindly asked him if I had someone that is willing to keep the bird and take it to vets would be alright with him if they can keep it and he said it's fine with him. A kind hearted man took the bird in and to the vets which the wing had to be removed. The pigeon is doing well and now lives in a loving and safe home for the rest of its life with a few other pigeons that are also disabled.

I'm so glad I came aboard with y'all on 911 and here on PT.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Mary Ann, this is a wonderful report on these birds. I enjoyed reading about them.


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Maggie, The other thing I love is many of these rescuers has never had direct contact with a pigeon until they helped one. They told me these little guys have changed their life and now they look at them differently. Little by little people are seeing what wonderful birds they really are, and a few are now interested in becoming pigeon fanciers.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

That's very good news, MaryAnn, and great to hear that the love of pigeons
is taking root as well. Congrats on the placement.

fp


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Fp, Thank you so much. 


> and great to hear that the love of pigeons
> is taking root as well.


Now if we can get the rest to see what beautiful little guys they are. It just warms my heart to hear this from rescuers.


----------

